# Mailing envelopes for quilled cards.



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to buy envelopes for cards that I am quilling and will be mailed? The cards are 5" by 7" and are what you call 3D I guess. I have a card type box for smaller ones that I found online but can't find anything for this size. I fear they will get squashed in the mail.
Thanks 
Doreen


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Not sure, no real idea, but try uline.com, they have almost all packaging materials, hope this is helpful


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I put mine in a "box" then put that box in a bubble-type mailing envelope. The "box" is sometimes a clear CD case, or a thin jewelry-type box. Dollar stores often have different sizes. I'm a container-aholic and save many...can't help myself. I used to have some clear cd-type cases that fit a 5x7 perfectly but I've given them all away.

But I try to remember to decide what I'm mailing it in before I even start the card, but I often forget. I know your struggle. If you find a good on-line source, please share. Good luck!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

You might go on line and search for making envelopes and possibly something will come up that will help you. Another KP person who might have an answer for you is Sue Fish here on KP. She makes and posts cards all the time and she might be able to point you in the right direction. You could PM her for the info.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

When I make mine to send I use bubble wrap to protect them.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

If you look on a craft site they sell plastic templates to cover all shapes and sizes of envelopes.
Alternatively place a sheet of paper round the finished card and make your own template. You could use any old envelope as a template but I found the plastic one very quick and easy to use.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Perhaps the UPS store can help you..or isn't there a Mailbox store also? How about wrapping the small size bubble wrap before inserting into holder..check out what the USPS offers also..How about an empty box that held macaroni, cookies etc...


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is one you can watch:





Another:





Another:





You can purchase all kinds here::http://www.clearbags.com/sale/items/bags

I just surfed the internet for 10 mins and found these for you.


----------



## Deanie1129 (Jan 10, 2016)

I put mine in a frame. If your card is 5x7 they have frames at the dollar store that work great. It is a little more expensive, however if you have gone to the trouble of quilling a card, the person receiving it will appreciate it framed. Write you sentiment on the back of the frame. Love to see the pictures of your cards. The one attached is one I just finished. Just learning so no giggles allowed, lol


----------



## uneasyjune (Apr 1, 2011)

Crafters Companions do a board for box envelopes where you can make most of the popular sizes yourself


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Deanie1129 said:


> I put mine in a frame. If your card is 5x7 they have frames at the dollar store that work great. It is a little more expensive, however if you have gone to the trouble of quilling a card, the person receiving it will appreciate it framed. Write you sentiment on the back of the frame. Love to see the pictures of your cards. The one attached is one I just finished. Just learning so no giggles allowed, lol


That is beautiful! I am a fairly inexperienced quiller, and I KNOW all my shapes are not perfect, but somehow once they're glued down they do look like they should.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you all so much. I feel better now that I know where to look.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

If you have a specialty store that has card making products you could try there. I get clear plastic "cases" that are probably 3/8" thick to put mine in. Then you can put them into another envelope and mark "fragile". Mine usually arrive in good shape.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

I have received and sent embellished Cards that have some kind of frame around the card. You make the frame with those sticky squares or long pieces that you would put under the Embellishments. If you put those sticker on a piece of Cardstock the size of your Card and put that Cardstock on top of your project, your quilling will be protected. Just make sure your envelope is a bit larger than your card, so it will close up correctly.
Hope that helps. I don't always have the right words to explain things the way I make them. But if you have any more questions,
contact me and I get you in touch with one of our Members that is the expert in doing things like that.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> I have received and sent embellished Cards that have some kind of frame around the card. You make the frame with those sticky squares or long pieces that you would put under the Embellishments. If you put those sticker on a piece of Cardstock the size of your Card and put that Cardstock on top of your project, your quilling will be protected. Just make sure your envelope is a bit larger than your card, so it will close up correctly.
> Hope that helps. I don't always have the right words to explain things the way I make them. But if you have any more questions,
> contact me and I get you in touch with one of our Members that is the expert in doing things like that.


Brilliant. Thank you.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I found something else too by pure accident. The plastic back of toys etc that you buy. The back is plain raised plastic. Didn't think of it before.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

You can buy gusseted envelopes.


----------



## Lewis Dominique (Oct 3, 2019)

This is really beautiful!


----------



## Lewis Dominique (Oct 3, 2019)

I found really interesting advice How to make Quilling Fish - https://oneperfectdayblog.net/paper-quilling-fish/
Try)


----------

